# Christmas food gifts & catalogs/websites



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 7, 2007)

The Swiss Colony thread has got me thinking. [Dangerous, I know.]

How about a list of our favorite Christmas food gifts and catalogs/websites to buy food and food related products [ie. kitchen implements] from?

American Spoon Foods - Michigan made jellies & stuff, including no sugar added
Morley & Sanders - andther Michigan fave, love the milk chocolate sauce
Moonstruck Chocolate - started going there in Oregon, adorable seasonal chocolates and cute little "ice cream cone" chocolates
Sur La Table - even better than Williams Sonoma, IMO
Chefs - for when I want the good stuff


----------



## SoVerySoft (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> The Swiss Colony thread has got me thinking. [Dangerous, I know.]
> 
> How about a list of our favorite Christmas food gifts and catalogs/websites to buy food and food related products [ie. kitchen implements] from?
> 
> ...





OMG the Moostruck site - wowzers! Looks wonderful - and some of it is so clever! I want to try it all!


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 7, 2007)

Always a favorite, is Harry and David:

http://www.harryanddavid.com/gifts/...rand+Name-_-google_harry_and_david_variations

For Rhode Island Specialties and favorites, I like www.onlyinrhodeisland.com I got my older brother a gift basket for his bday, he lives in MA now...and He loved it!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 7, 2007)

The Dean & Deluca holiday catalog is my fave! Ohhhhh the wretched excess. EeeeeYum.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 7, 2007)

I hear Zingerman's in Ann Arbor is pretty note worthy as well. 

Red Envelope has gourmet gifts too...never tried them, but have purchased other unique gifts and they were a hit.



I'm loving this thread -- I just bought the first batch of holiday cards and foil sealers yesterday...I can't wait for the holidays! :wubu:


----------



## Kimberleigh (Oct 7, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> The Dean & Deluca holiday catalog is my fave! Ohhhhh the wretched excess. EeeeeYum.



Ohhhh yes. The D&D holiday catalog is wank worthy. OMG.:blush:


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 7, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> I'm loving this thread -- I just bought the first batch of holiday cards and foil sealers yesterday...I can't wait for the holidays! :wubu:



Yay for that! 

It may be almost 90° here today and the holidays 2 1/2 months off, but I also know it's good to have some ideas in hand whenever you're ready to start shopping and ordering.

And this is my favorite time of year - apple orchards, football, Halloween, birthday, first snowflakes, Thanksgiving, shopping, caroling, awesome foods, and Christmas. What could be better? I like to suck as much pleasure out of this season as I can.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Yay for that!
> 
> It may be almost 90° here today and the holidays 2 1/2 months off, but I also know it's good to have some ideas in hand whenever you're ready to start shopping and ordering.
> 
> And this is my favorite time of year - apple orchards, football, Halloween, birthday, first snowflakes, Thanksgiving, shopping, caroling, awesome foods, and Christmas. What could be better? I like to suck as much pleasure out of this season as I can.



So true! Next week I will start the cards...and we will do a craft; this is the time of year when we really start to step up our game; Babe and I went to Michael's yesterday as well, so we are armed with plenty of paint, glue guns, markers...should be fun!


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 7, 2007)

http://www.figis.com/gifts/gifts.asp?categoryID=901

This company is based in my town. Check out the variety of gift options.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 8, 2007)

Stonewall Kitchen

And if you like German food, GermanDeli.com


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 8, 2007)

Frankie said:


> Stonewall Kitchen
> 
> And if you like German food, GermanDeli.com



Stonewall Kitchen ROCKS!! I highly recommend the strawberry rhubarb jam!:smitten:


----------



## JaxBiBBW (Oct 8, 2007)

Kitchen Kettle Village for when I want to send a taste of home :eat2:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 8, 2007)

I am wandering around that Stonewall Kitchen site..and..me wants many things!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 8, 2007)

Frankie said:


> Stonewall Kitchen
> 
> And if you like German food, GermanDeli.com



I clicked the link and the first thing I saw: Maple Pumpkin Butter.

That, and the Sugar Plum Jam.. oh yes... and the Fig Ginger Jam.. They will be mine. In 7-10 days. 

Thank you thank you thank you, Frankie.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah, everything I've ever ordered from Stonewall Kitchen has been great - and I haven't ordered half of the stuff I'd like to! I'd really like to try some of their appetizer selections . . .


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Oct 8, 2007)

Frankie said:


> Stonewall Kitchen



Ah, I'd forgotten about them. My siblings in NH are into sending gift boxes from Boston Coffee Cake, and the ones they send contain Stonewall Kitchen products. Great way to have a variety of goodies.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 9, 2007)

Zabar's Upper WestSide tradition 

http://www.zabars.com/?gclid=CLL24b-Lg48CFUtyOAodwj4M2w

Artie's Deli - also on the WestSide 

http://www.arties.com/ 

Citarella

http://www.citarella.com/about_us.asp

Sylvia's Soul Food 

http://www.sylviassoulfood.com/foodproducts.html


----------



## Indy (Oct 10, 2007)

If you love the Riveria Pears from Harry and David, you can get the same pear at Pittman&Davis for a lot less and with free postage, which is a big deal these days! There website is pittmandavis.com. There citrus fruit is also excellent as well as their nut gifts. Oh, they list the pears as Comice.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Nov 23, 2007)

:: bump ::

Just saw this in a magazine. Looks cute.
















Yes, it's on my Amazon Wish List if anyone is interested ... :bounce:


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 24, 2007)

Hershey's website has some great looking gifts as well. 

And in regards to harry and David's...I recommend any of the Moose Munch Collection..BIG TIME YUMMERS:eat2:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Nov 26, 2007)

See's Candies, a California tradition. www.sees.com


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.netgrocer.com is my all-time favorite site where to buy food to send to people, namely, my fiance'. And if I was sending food to, say, a family member as a gift, or a gal friend of mine for a Birthday or Christmas Present, I would use the same site.

In the past, I used to buy people food and have it sent to them from both The Swiss Colony and Figi's, but, I'm sorry, I think their prices are just awful. I think for what you pay, you should be getting a much, MUCH bigger quantity of food. I also do not like the prices of Hickory Farms online, either.

I used to buy food for my fiance' from drugstore.com, and although I am happy with that site, their selection of food is quite limited. They do, however, carry Pringles potato chips (or potato "CRISPS") which my fiance' really enjoys. Most of their other stuff is "health food" or energy bars. They do sell cookies there, but, from what I can see, they are more along the lines of "natural" cookies so if you wanted something decadent like Pepperidge Farms cookies or Oreos, at that site, you are out of luck.

I have also recently bought some food through Amazon.com, but from what I can see there, a lot of times they only sell food in bulk. I did however, buy some food through Amazon, in bulk. I bought two different kinds of turkey jerky and some candy bars. (Not for me, these were gifts.)

But my all-time favorite site online where to buy food is http://www.netgrocer.com ...the selection of food is huge and the prices are not outrageous. I can even buy ice cream for my fiance' and it arrives perfectly frozen for him in a box packed with dry ice. They sell chilled deli foods there, too. I just like how my money there can go further. I can take 50 dollars, for example, and pick him out a bunch of stuff he loves, like different kinds of candy bars, chips and dips, cookies, Coca-Cola, etc., etc., etc., and the amount of treats will just be a lot bigger than if I spent that same 50 dollars at another food site.

So, I highly recommend http://www.netgrocer.com .


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 5, 2007)

cute_obese_girl said:


> See's Candies, a California tradition. www.sees.com



I *love* their catalog, I don't quite know why--it's not as hysterically overdone as some. I think it's cause it's just all so *good*. Yum.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 5, 2007)

I wish I could find it online to show everyone, but I saw a kit while grocery shopping for a Rice Krispies Treat "gingerbread" house. I thought it would be so cute as a pre-Christmas gift for a family with kids, since everything is in the box.


----------



## sandrapaul12 (Oct 21, 2008)

My favourite is one n only BelenGift.com Beautiful gift baskets for every occasion. Just check out. :smitten:


----------

